# Cooked alive - Speed cooking



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

That fish was cooked alive and still alive. WARNING for anyone sensitive to seeing that tho man the cooking is fast. First animal cooked (was fast killed at least) was a snake. The second is fish.

Interesting how the Youtube video links on the side go from me watching how to cook eggs non stick on strainless steel cookware to that video. ;


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*alive*

people aare really ?<@#$% do do that stuff


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL, I wouldn't call that "cooking". Looks like the snake was just chopped up, not cooked at all. Cooked snake does not move.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so grossed out by that. 

It just reminds me of the inhuman practices I always see when I go into the live seafood section at an asian supermarket. The fish in the tanks are diseased and dying. And they always pick out an "almost dead" ones and put it on the ice to reduce the price while illustrating that its 'still alive' as its gills are still moving and slowly suffocating to death. 

=(


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

I don't know... I have had sashimi several times and the dish in question was still moving.

What got me in the video was how unsanitary it was.  not the fact that the end product was still alive.


----------

